# Bí quyết để không còn rụng tóc



## Tee208 (20/4/19)

*Chị ơi, làm sao bây giờ, tóc em vốn đã mỏng từ khi nhuộm tóc tạo kiểu thì tóc rụng ngày một nhiều*
Đây là lời tôi than vãn với Nga , tóc rụng nhiều quá khiến đỉnh đầu trông trơ chọi, mất thẩm mỹ sau khi đi nhuộm tóc màu khói, dập xù. Đẹp thì có nhưng chưa được 2 tuần thì hối hận đủ điều, không có cách kiềm chế được nỗi buồn trong lòng, tôi đã phải gọi điện lại cho salon với mong muốn có sản phẩm dưỡng hiệu quả chăm sóc tóc chắc khỏe, nếu kích thích được mọc tóc thì càng tốt.

_Chuyện là…_
Tôi mới bị người yêu đá vì không biết ăn diện, người yêu mới của anh ta xinh và tâm lý hơn, buồn và sốc khi bị người yêu nói lời chia tay đột ngột, tôi chán đời muốn thay đổi bản thân, vì thế một mình ra tiệm làm tóc yêu cầu cắt uốn nhuộm, đủ bộ với giá vừa phải, tóc hơi mỏng nên được chị nhân viên tư vấn dập xù ở trong để mái tóc nhìn dày hơn.

Về nhà nhìn mình trông khác và trẻ trung hơn, tự nhiên thấy yêu đời, tâm trạng cũng thoải mái. Có lẽ sẽ hoàn hảo nếu tóc không rụng lả tả sau đó, tôi tự thấy mình đen đủi, người ta làm đông làm tây, ngược xuôi không sao mà đến lượt mình làm thì gặp trắc trở: 3 ngày sau khi làm đẹp, mỗi lần gội hay chải thì tóc rụng cả nắm, hoảng sợ khi chỉ cần vuốt nhẹ thôi thì cũng có 4,5 sợi trên tay. Mới đầu ngỡ chỉ tác dụng phụ vài ngày đầu, sau sẽ ổn, ai dè đâu, “tóc rụng như mưa” dù đã chăm chỉ dưỡng tóc.

Kêu trời với mấy đứa bạn thân, chúng nó xúi tôi ra tiệm mua vitamin về uống, chúng nó có đứa mùa đông rụng nhiều tóc nên thường xuyên mua uống, không chỉ bớt rụng mà tóc cũng mọc nhanh dài hơn. Nghe lời khuyên tôi đi mua uống ngay lập tức mà lạ thay không có bất kỳ tác dụng gì, chờ đợi cả 1 tuần tôi đành từ bỏ, có lẽ phương pháp này chưa trị đúng vấn đề, cần thử giải pháp hợp lý hơn.

Tìm đến các sản phẩm khác nào là dầu dừa, tinh dầu bưởi, rồi viên uống điều hòa cơ thể, cải thiện từ bên trong cung cấp đủ chất, vitamin sắt, kẽm,… kết hợp đủ cả mà tình trạng không mấy tốt lên, tóc có mượt hơn so với xơ rối trước kia, rụng tóc vẫn xảy ra, cứ dừng thuốc là y như rằng đâu lại vào đấy.

Soi mình trong gương, nhìn mái đầu thưa thớt dần lộ cả da đầu, vốn là cô gái nhút nhát tôi đã liều mình gọi lại cho salon nói về việc rụng tóc nhiều sau khi nhuộm nên dùng gì để dưỡng phục hồi trở lại. Với sự nhiệt tình của chị, chị Nga giới thiệu những sản phẩm trong tiệm đang có, có nhiều mức giá khác nhau, tùy hợp vào túi tiền mà khách có thể mua, chị khuyên





“_nếu em muốn tóc mọc nhanh thì có thể chọn Pomelo tinh dầu từ vỏ bưởi kết hợp với một số vitamin và protein tác động đến từng tế bào da đầu, nuôi dưỡng từ sâu bên trong không chỉ khiến tóc chắc khỏe mà còn kích thích tóc mới mọc rất tốt, sản phẩm này chị thường tư vấn cho khách trung niên hơn, nếu em thấy tình trạng của mình cần liều nặng thì có thể tham khảo, sản phẩm chiết xuất từ thành phần thiên nhiên nên không lo tác dụng phụ, gàu nấm gì đâu em”_

_Với giá hơi mắc mới đầu tôi cũng hơi phân vân nhưng vì cái đầu mất thẩm mỹ tôi chịu chi một chút là được hy vọng hiệu quả nhanh. Biết tôi lăn tăn, chị Nga có nói với tôi, yên tâm sản phẩm này chị chưa thấy ai phản hồi không có hiệu quả cả, đến mấy ông trung tuổi hói gần nửa đầu, thấy tóc mới mọc ra lưa thưa chỉ sau một liệu trình, chưa kịp hết lọ họ đã đặt thêm rồi, “chị nghĩ chỉ cần 2 lọ là em đã có thể yên tâm được rồi, sau đó quay trở lại về dưỡng bình thường cũng được”_

Bị thuyết phục với sự đảm bảo chắc chắn của tiệm tóc, tôi quyết định thử mua 1 liệu trình, cầm trên tay 2 lọ 130ml tôi nghĩ mình có thể dùng trong 3 tháng. Xịt trực tiếp vào tóc và matxa nhẹ nhàng, chẳng tốn mấy thời gian, cái buồn là mỗi lần xoa tôi thấy tóc mình rụng, thật tâm mà nói tôi e ngại chạm vào tóc, càng chạm càng thấy buồn hơn, hy vọng thuốc xịt có hiệu quả nhanh chóng. Tinh chất rất nhanh ngấm, mái tóc mượt và có mùi thơm nhẹ, trông tóc bóng mượt hơn sau khi sử dụng. Mất 1 tuần chăm chỉ dưỡng tóc bằng Pomelo, tôi mới nhận được thành tựu đầu tiên, tóc giảm rụng, mượt mà, gội đầu hay chải tóc cùng lắm có 2,3 sợi rơi xuống. Cái tôi trông mong là công dụng giống như chị Nga nói, kích thích mọc tóc. Chờ đợi từng ngày dù hết lọ đầu tiên mà vẫn chưa thấy gì xảy ra, tôi nản và nghĩ Pomelo không hiệu quả. Mất niềm tin, tôi chán trường hôm dùng hôm không, hộp thứ 2 có khi cả tuần tôi mới dùng 2,3 lần, bẵng đi 2 tháng không để ý, gần thời gian đó tôi thấy ngứa đầu mới soi nhìn kỹ hơn, nào ngờ một đống lởm chởm đang mọc ra, “tóc con” đó các bạn. Niềm vui bất ngờ đến, không phải phất phơ đâu, mà là rất nhiều trên đỉnh đầu.




​Tôi đã sướng điên khi phát hiện tóc mọc, từ đấy đi tôi mới chăm chỉ dùng nốt Pomelo còn lại. Quá bất ngờ, sau đến hơn 5 tháng, giờ đây tóc đã dài ra được hơn chút, tôi cũng không tiếp tục sử dụng Pomelo nhưng _tóc không có rụng lại, tóc mọc ra chắc khỏe và đen bóng_.

Không có tóc dù bạn có xinh đến đâu thì vẫn mất điểm trong mắt nhiều người, để lộ da đầu trông mất thẩm mỹ ám ảnh tôi một thời gian, khiến nhiều khi tôi không dám bỏ mũ, kể cả trời nóng hay lạnh, nếu có thể lấy cớ tôi hạn chế cho họ nhìn thấy đầu mình khi nói chuyện, tôi cũng ngại trả lời những câu hỏi “_Tóc mày mỏng nhỉ_” hay “_mày hói à_”, giờ đây khi đã có mái tóc như ý, là cô gái xinh đẹp và tự tin tôi tự do làm những điều mình thích



​Nguồn: toikechuyen.com


----------

